# "Stable" kernel above 4.9?

## bandreabis

Hi everybody.

Only to know.

I'm using well gentoo-sources-4.14.15 which is out of portage.

What version are you using? Considering any version above 4.9 is set stable.

Many thanks.

Andrea

----------

## asturm

If 4.14.15 works for you then just update to 4.14.36.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1078394.html

----------

## bandreabis

 *asturm wrote:*   

> If 4.14.15 works for you then just update to 4.14.36.

 

Sorry and thank you, thank you and sorry, but why not 4.17.37 as per https://www.kernel.org/? My humble thought.

----------

## fturco

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Sorry and thank you, thank you and sorry, but why not 4.17.37 as per https://www.kernel.org/? My humble thought.

 

Did you mean 4.14.37 instead of 4.17.37?

----------

## bandreabis

 *fturco wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Sorry and thank you, thank you and sorry, but why not 4.17.37 as per https://www.kernel.org/? My humble thought. 
> 
> Did you mean 4.14.37 instead of 4.17.37?

 

Oh yes. Of course.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *asturm wrote:*   If 4.14.15 works for you then just update to 4.14.36. 
> 
> Sorry and thank you, thank you and sorry, but why not 4.17.37 as per https://www.kernel.org/? My humble thought.

 

Probably because 4.14.37 wasn't yet in portage tree (added 30 hours ago)

----------

## asturm

Indeed I don't retroactively update version numbers in my posts.

----------

## bandreabis

Which is the theory behind kernel version stabilisation choice? is the last long-term version a good choice?

----------

## asturm

In general what works well for your hardware is a good choice, beyond that you do not have to care about using the latest kernel branch *as long as* it is receiving frequent updates to fix security and other issues. So any long-term version is a natural choice, if your hardware allows for that choice.

----------

## bandreabis

At last a stable gentoo-sources kernel (4.14.52)   :Very Happy: 

----------

